# Sea of Thieves Win 10 Lags



## huenni87 (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier wer helfen.

Habe mir Sea of Thieves neulich mal im Angebot geholt. Für PC. Ich hatte es zum Release über den Probemonat im Gamepass gespielt, da noch ohne Probleme. Jetzt allerdings ist es unspielbar. Ich habe ganz üble Lags.

Seit dem letzten spielen habe ich einen neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut und auch einen neuen Internetanbieter samt neuem Router. (Fritzbox 7590). Daher ist es schwierig einen Grund dafür zu finden.

Ich spiele auf dem PC auch Forza Horizon 4 und das läuft super. Die Xbox App zeigt beim Netzwerk Test eine offene NAT, Xbox Live Services verbunden und einen Ping um die 40ms. Also alles soweit OK.

In SoT habe ich habe immer hohe Pings. Man findet auch recht viel zu dem Thema aber alles relativ alt und nie mit einer möglichen Lösung. Der Support scheint auch ratlos da nun nach mehreren Mails hin und her mit Lösungsvorschlägen die nichts brachten, von denen keine Antwort mehr kommt.

Anbei ein Video was ich aufgenommen habe. 

YouTube

Vielleicht hatte hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem und weiß was zu tun ist?


----------



## muerte92 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich lese mal mit, da ich ähnliche Probleme habe.


----------



## huenni87 (23. Mai 2019)

Ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich konnte jetzt so gut wie sicher meinen Internet Anbieter als Ursache ausmachen. Ich bin bei der Thüringer Netkom. 

Wie ich drauf komme: Ein Bekannter der ein paar Straßen weiter wohnt hat kürzlich auch zur Netkom gewechselt und seit dem die gleichen Probleme. Hoher Ping und unspielbar. Andere Spiele hingegen laufen Problemlos. Nur SoT nicht.

So wie es aussieht kann man da aber nichts wirklich gegen tun. Also wohl eine Kombination aus der Servertechnik von dem Spiel und dem Internetanbieter.


----------

